# Self weeding paper



## urbankleding (Dec 15, 2007)

did you guys see this?
YouTube - SELF CUTTING(WEEDING) TRANSFER PAPER
Heat Transfer paper, heat transfer paper,self cuting transfer,HEAT,PERSONALIZED - Other Items Buy and Sell Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines

it seems to me like he doesn't really knows what he's doing, after removing the paper he presses it again without teflon sheet or anything
but it looks kind of good


i also found this one:
Self Weeding (cutting) Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


what do you think?


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

"what do you think?"

I think that it sounds too good to be true... 
I am going to watch this though, but like the advice right above this guy's stuff on that forum, it says, "Click here to read about scams"...

I'm not saying this is a scam, 'cause I saw it, but waiting this out would be a smart thing I think.
If I am wrong, then we have something to get excited about, that would be THE THING, that is, if it looks good in real-life, and washability, etc.

Pretty danged interesting though, thanks for the post.

Randy


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks very interesting. Hopes this is good thing for the industry.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

I just finished reading the page and it says that it is only for "Sublimation type of ink." 

I guess its out of the question for me.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah this would be great if it turns out. i would like to see a black shirt though! notice on the video how he decides not to show you the image on the back of the shirt!! Oh! maybe someone should e-mail him and tell him about the new invention of the teflon sheet.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> notice on the video how he decides not to show you the image on the back of the shirt!!



He does show the front though, and it has white in it, that is what sets it apart from all else.
That still makes me feel as though something's up, I guess I am really skeptical nowadays. heheh

One thing, if this IS real, why would they be advertising small-time?
They could get rich in a day through the proper channels.

Randy


----------



## urbankleding (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah this is what makes me sceptical too, he doesn't have a website or anything, just a hotmail adress and telephone number
but on the other hand there it is, on the video, but it is possible that it's just a plastisol transfer (meaning that he's scamming people out of their money), then again who knows.
could you repress plastisol transfer like that?


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow. I don't do inkjet, only laser transfers, so I can't test it out myself.

However...the old saying "if it SOUNDS too good to be true, it probably is" keeps coming to mind. Did you check out his "page" http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/148192/Heat+Transfer+paper

He won't divulge costs on the blog portion, will only deal with you one on one via email. Makes me curious.

If anyone tries it out though, please report back. I could get an inkjet setup if this works as advertised. Would save me a ton on outsourcing certain projects.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

If he says to use sublimation ink, then that would mean he actually doing sublimation, and not regular inkjet transfers, no? Maybe that's why he can repress the image with no teflon paper. If you noticed, though, he did have teflon paper on the bottom platen of his press (probably b/c the other side of the shirt had been already pressed -- you know the side he doesn't actually show).

Got to be honest here. I think this all looks a bit too shady to my tastes! The way the paper peeled, the "transfer" looked a bit rubbery or inky, like maybe he was actually using plastisol, although I've heard other say to repress plastisol with teflon sheet...

Think I'll skip it, and let some other sucker try it out...

Melissa


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Self weeding paper?

You mean it will twist one up all by itself?

Wonder what Captain ZigZag thinks of that?
.


----------



## wideman55 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I brought in 500 sheets of this from China along with Bulk ink systems for the new Epson C120 with Sublimation, Dye and Pigment ink. I figured I'd do some testing and figure out whats it's all about. I'm getting tired of turning away jobs for one offs when there's good money there for 5 minutes work.

The video you see there on YouTube is not a scam. It's a coated paper that reacts with the sublimation ink. You print your image (mirrored) and then press at about 180c for 10 seconds. There's no need for teflon sheets which is why the guy wasn't using one. It does work with dye and pigment ink as well. I haven't wash tested anything yet though.

You have to hot peel immediately as it is very heat sensitive. Wherever ink has been printed it transfers. Wherever it has not been printed it doesn't transfer the backing. It does leave embedded ink on the paper when peeling but doesn't affect image quality.

It leaves a soft feel and absolutely no polymer window. 

I just started the testing today because of the holidays and have only run about 15 sheets so far. I'm documenting temperature settings and press time. The test images I'm using have fine detail and it has a bit of an issue picking up very light image colors. I've been trying with 1/2 point outlines and it is picking them up though, however a little touchy still. 

Images with solid color are no problem at all and I would send them out the door. Fine detail graphics aren't there yet. I need some more test time.

I'll take some video and post it once I get it dialed in a little more.
The bulk ink systems are working perfect. What a money saver.


----------



## urbankleding (Dec 15, 2007)

keep us posted


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

wideman55 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I brought in 500 sheets of this from China along with Bulk ink systems for the new Epson C120 with Sublimation, Dye and Pigment ink. I figured I'd do some testing and figure out whats it's all about. I'm getting tired of turning away jobs for one offs when there's good money there for 5 minutes work.
> 
> The video you see there on YouTube is not a scam. It's a coated paper that reacts with the sublimation ink. You print your image (mirrored) and then press at about 180c for 10 seconds. There's no need for teflon sheets which is why the guy wasn't using one. It does work with dye and pigment ink as well. I haven't wash tested anything yet though.
> ...



I'll be waiting on the wash test, that is a biggy if you say that the rest is pretty good. 
I'm interested, as we all would be if it's fairly good stuff, and it definitely does have it's merits, well, from what you said and what we saw.

Thanks for posting your results!

Randy


----------



## wideman55 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll defiantly post the results. It might take a bit of time as I'm in the middle of redoing our website. I'll do a detailed image and something more solid like a text logo or something to compare.

It defiantly has potential so we'll find out soon where it goes.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

peteVA said:


> Self weeding paper?
> 
> You mean it will twist one up all by itself?
> 
> ...


 
Hi alberta,
What website from china did you buy the self weeding paper?Please let us know.thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Interesting! My only concern is that if you have to use sublimation inks only, then there would be issues with transferring on cotton shirts, and dark shirts too. Otherwise, if the cost of the paper is not too much, (considering that sublimation ink is more expensive), then definitely there would be room for this product in the market. I will try to get in touch with the guy to get more info.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

i found this:

Self Cutting Transfer Printing, Manufacturer exporting direct from China


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

wideman55 said:


> The bulk ink systems are working perfect. What a money saver.


Have you used the ink system long enough to know if it will not cause any clogging? Just curious. I am currently in contact with the vendor. I am trying to get as much feedback that I can before diving into it.

BTW here is a hint I got from another vendor of self cutting inkjet paper in the US. In order to transfer light color design try damping with wet sponge or brush the backside of the light color area to keep it moist and prevent the coating from drying in that area.

He said it works for him pressing photo.

Would mind me asking you how much did the freight cost and which international freight company did you use?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it is great the badalou's video is in the clips of similar items when this pops up.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

binki said:


> I think it is great the badalou's video is in the clips of similar items when this pops up.


Ah yes, I noticed that also. What a good coincidence.


----------



## wideman55 (Apr 9, 2007)

Guys,
The only way to use this on dark shirts is using a flock. I wouldn't recommend it for darks as it is way too involved. I've got some flock material as well to test but this is not a dark shirt material!

The company was off of Alibaba.com. To be honest it was a huge pain and way too much money to get the box here. By the time you pay customs and duty it was over $250 to ship one box. Add to the fact they didn't take Paypal, or any other money transfer option was difficult. I had to directly wire the funds to their bank account blind. Thankfully they did send the product but be careful and make sure you do as much research as possible on any overseas company! It's way too easy to get scammed.

Another issue is the language barrier. My 8 1/2 x 11 size spec somehow got turned into 8" x 11 1/2, not a big deal but still. The only way to do this economically would be to bring a pallet by sea. It takes about 6 weeks but it cuts shipping way down. I would only deal with UPS in China. I've had too many issues with DHL.

No clog issues on the bulk ink. It took a while to get the cartridges to read. They're self reseting chips on them so all you have to do is take them out and put them back in to reset. The issue was just a seeding problem but now they're fine. I'll post picks of that as well.

Jesse


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

sam17053 said:


> Go to this site scroll down to bottom watch movie it is slow and in chinese.
> 
> ¡ËYIWU TAIYI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë
> 
> Click english at top of page for the printed page. Also might have to copy and paste in add bar.


Here is one of the website in USA that sell the self weeding/cutting transfer paper, Self Weeding (cutting) Transfer Paper IMEX-USA , you can order sample pack to test before ordering bulk from them or overseas. I've ordered a sample pack and did some tests and the paper works fine for me. I will order a few more. This is good only if you do small order. If you do a lot of transfer, I will recommend you getting a DTG for light grament. This paper works only on light garment and uses sublimation ink wich is very expensive.

Self Weeding (cutting) Transfer Paper IMEX-USA


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a newbie at this, so maybe I'm missing something here. Everyone using inkjet transfers has been waiting for self-weeding papers for use with our standard pigment inks. This paper looks like what we've all been waiting for -- HOWEVER, you still need to use sublimation ink!

Currently, sublimation printing requires: expensive sublimation ink, cheap transfer paper and expensive polyester shirts (SoftLink)

This method requires: expensive sublimation ink, expensive transfer paper (more expensive than Jet Pro SofStretch, WoW paper, etc.) and but allows for use of cheaper 100% cotton shirts.

So, it's only SLIGHTLY cheaper than doing sublimation, no? The way I see it, unless the price comes down on the T/P or you can use it with regular pigment ink, it's only $1 - $2 cheaper... Please correct me if any of the above is wrong... I still have a lot to learn!  

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, sounds like the paper might only be good for limited applications like text, company logos, etc. By the way, in the US, each color of sublimation ink is $128 for 110 ml, so for all 4 colors in an Epson C88+, that's $512 (conde.com)! In addition, if I remember correctly, the instructions for the self-weeding paper said to lay a lot of ink down on the paper and increase the saturation level... All that ink, with ink at those prices, and transfer paper that's $2.50 per sheet, it's just sounds expensive! Because of the sub ink, I probably won't use the paper at all, but even if I did have sub ink laying around, I would only use the self-weeding paper for special circumstances -- a particularly tough design to weed, for instance.


Melissa


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

wideman55 said:


> Another issue is the language barrier. My 8 1/2 x 11 size spec somehow got turned into 8" x 11 1/2, not a big deal but still. The only way to do this economically would be to bring a pallet by sea. It takes about 6 weeks but it cuts shipping way down. I would only deal with UPS in China. I've had too many issues with DHL.
> Jesse


Thank you for the heads up. I was debating whether to use DHL.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

check this link
SELF WEEDING HEAT TRANSFER PAPER - SUBLIMATION PRESS - eBay (item 330207038067 end time Jan-31-08 11:57:35 PST)


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi guys..i've tried the self weeding paper.here's the picture of the outcome.After the transfer, there were some chunk of ink that was left on the paper.some parts didn't fully transferred.why do you think is that?

Heavy press.15sec.180 C.

if i increase the heat some more,the outside part of the image turns yellowish.i think because of too much heat.do you have some advices to improve?thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I to have test this paper and it is not good for selling it will not work on Tees and yes I have wasted 10 sheets of that paper people are try to push this stuff it is crap this is how I feel


----------



## urbankleding (Dec 15, 2007)

i had similar problems with some of the plastisol transfers i ordered from artbrands, i increased temperature and pressure, but i should have done just the opposite, decrease the temperature, so i tried that, and it worked nicely, no residue on the paper at all, maybe you should try that. i mean these are plastisol, but it might work on this paper as well. owner of artbrands said that i burned my transfers and that was the reason for ink not transfering completely. some heat presses run hotter then what you see on the display and i guess ink just gets burned and stays on paper


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. You may not believe this, but your results look better than ANYTHING I was able to get out of this paper. 

There's no way I'll buy another self-weeding paper, unless something changes DRASTICALLY.

I'll be happy to test them, but I surely don't want to need to order more than ten sheets. If I can't get it right in just a couple of sheets, I won't give it my thumbs up. Nothing should be that difficult to get right.


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks guys for your comments...i'll try your suggestion and test it once again. i'll post my results,thanks.


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

ei guys i've tried ubankleding's suggestion and it worked! i decreased the temperature and set it to 163 C for 15sec heavy press..and this is what i've got.its better now but still there were little residue of the ink that didn't transfer(look at batman's ear tip).this result was much better than the previous one.thanks ubankleding for the suggestion.


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

by the way i also tried foil transfer using self weeding paper.check the results.your advises are very much appreciated.thanks guys.


----------



## urbankleding (Dec 15, 2007)

glad it worked out, this forum is a blessing for us beginners


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah!amen to that!!!


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Wideman55,
Where did you get the sublimation flock for darks and have you tried it out.I saw it a couple weeks ago on an australia website for the first time.If you have tried it could you please give some feedback on what you think of it.
Thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

jomark_ph said:


> by the way i also tried foil transfer using self weeding paper.check the results.your advises are very much appreciated.thanks guys.


Nice foil transfer...are you from philippines? mabuhay UST tigers


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks mydamit! im from the philippines!actually i saw your videos first at youtube from teestudio regarding the self weeding. i got the paper from your brother. i've tried it and these are the results. its hard at first to adjust to the paper(actually 'till now).i've got several shirts and papers wasted for the testing. teestudio converted my printer as well. he also gave me a sample of the iron-all paper..i've tried it but never been succesful.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

"he also gave me a sample of the iron-all paper..i've tried it but never been succesful."

Yah my brother didn't want the iron all also, i think its in the shirt because when i give him some sample of hanes and gildan he got a good transfer but when he uses the lifeline is not really came out good. By the way he has also sample of jetpro and transjet.


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah..he introduced me to Transjet.I liked the result.next time i'll try your opaque paper.im just new in this hobby that's why i often asked him questions regarding shirt printing, and kuddos to him! he's quite accommodating.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I tried the Chinese paper, here's a link to my results if anyone is interested:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39332-7.html#post232536


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey guys! I've been watching these threads with great interest. I received some of the self-weeding paper over the weekend. Haven't had an opportunity to test it yet and I'm going out of town tonight so I probably won't get to it until next week. I will definitely update with pics when I do. I'm not expecting good results based on what everyone here has seen. I've got a good stash of practice shirts (ie. screwups) to use so I'll be doing a bit of experimenting.

Thanks to everyone who has played guinea pig so far with this paper.


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

hey dawn...can you post your results? i am having a hard time with the self weeding.i've got a few good transfers(but not perfect) but this paper just hit my interest.thanks!


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

I will definitely post results. I'm out of town but I'll be back in the shop on Monday and will begin testing then.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Jomark this paper is hit or miss I went though 25 sheets and only got one to work I did give some out to others here and did not work but we used pigment ink


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Jomark this paper is hit or miss I went though 25 sheets and only got one to work I did give some out to others here and did not work but we used pigment ink


Hi david, can you take picture the one i sent to you, i forgot to scan it so that i can post it here. thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

When you guys are posting results, will you please let us know what ink you are using? 

Sublimination dyes or pigments inks?

Each result I see I am wondering which ink it is. I was one of the testers using pigment ink, so I'd really like to know which you are showing us. Thanks!!


--- Jomark ---

Which ink were you using when you did the little batman fellow? Thanks so much!


----------



## jomark_ph (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Mr.David!I agree with you that this paper is hit and miss...most of the time miss .

----
Kelly,

I used sublimation ink on the mini batman. i've tried to use pigment ink at first but it almost didnt transfer.i'll try to post it.


----------



## jowney (Dec 27, 2007)

im also curious with why would the print be not completely transferred? what factors are to be considered: temperature settings or length of time? isn't there a standard temperature setting or length of time the weeding paper is exposed to the heat?

i believe sublimation ink is needed for self weeding paper, print to be transfered onto a cotton shirt. 

one more, in terms of quality, is it as good or at least at par with a DTG transfer?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jowney said:


> one more, in terms of quality, is it as good or at least at par with a DTG transfer?


Here's a recent thread on that, I'm sure a search will bring up alot of others as well:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t37459.html#post218764


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The reason why it looks better with 50/50 is the sublimation ink will bond to polyester fabric even without a carrier. Therefore 50% of the fabric will absorb the ink and the other 50 will eh sort of  !! if you know what I mean. Very marginally take some ink. As the OP, in another thread, calls it distressed look when printed in 100% cotton.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I used 50/50 shirt with my pigment test on the Chinese paper, I think the paper didn't like the pigment ink. 

Has anyone gotten any nice transfers with the pigment ink and this paper?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> The reason why


Luis, still waiting for what a horoscope machine is...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Luis, still waiting for what a horoscope machine is...


It is a $0.05 denomination slot machine at the Casinos in Iowa. It is called Sidney's Horoscope. The most I have won on it is $1250.00 when the machine was still at $0.05 per line denomination playing the max bet. The max bet is 150 lines. I let you figure the total bet. I cringe sometimes when I try to figure the amount. Now it is $0.01 per line with max bet of 500 lines and very stingy Pisces or no Pisces  . Something is rotten in Denmark lately .


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I saw a self weeding paper in Printwear I think it was. It was magic something, can't remember because all of that stuff is at my shop and I am snowed in. I emailed them but of course they said they could not send samples but said it worked great on dark shirts. I did not want to spend the $5 or $10 a sheet just to find out.

I will see if I can find their ad if I can get to the shop tomorrow.
It would be great if it did work on darks, would help with my Brother printer


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Just found a copy in my kitchen
It is called the magic touch
themagictouchusa.com

it says it is a full color laser transfer paper
Maybe not what you were talking about, but says it is great for dark shirts and they said it had no feel. I just find that hard to believe


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> Just found a copy in my kitchen
> It is called the magic touch
> themagictouchusa.com
> 
> ...


It is called WOW 7.1 by The Magic Touch. Here is the link of the thread that covers the majority of post regarding the product: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t24476.html

Do not be surprised when you see the price for sample package of 25 sheets for $150.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> It is a $0.05 denomination slot machine at the Casinos in Iowa. It is called Sidney's Horoscope. The most I have won on it is $1250.00 when the machine was still at $0.05 per line denomination playing the max bet. The max bet is 150 lines. I let you figure the total bet. I cringe sometimes when I try to figure the amount. Now it is $0.01 per line with max bet of 500 lines and very stingy Pisces or no Pisces  . Something is rotten in Denmark lately .


I feel like I am trying to read Greek. I don't go to casinos, Luis. Are you saying you bet more than you win? I thought Pisces was your favorite -- did Pisces run out on you? You gotta watch those fish, one goes one way and the other opposite!! I'm going to try to figure out what this post means, maybe then I'd enjoy going to Atlantic City more!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I feel like I am trying to read Greek. I don't go to casinos, Luis. Are you saying you bet more than you win? I thought Pisces was your favorite -- did Pisces run out on you? You gotta watch those fish, one goes one way and the other opposite!! I'm going to try to figure out what this post means, maybe then I'd enjoy going to Atlantic City more!


My vice is don't get started if you haven't done it yet. It is very addictive. I think between me and my wife we own at least 10th of the casino and have at least 10 employees under our payroll from the amount of money we have donated so far. Notice I said donated. One does not admit losses because it hurts when one think about it that way.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL - that may be some of the best advice I've gotten on the forum! Donation! See, you're teaching me already! Good luck!! And I mean that!


----------



## jowney (Dec 27, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Here's a recent thread on that, I'm sure a search will bring up alot of others as well:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t37459.html#post218764


hi, thanks for the link.

actually, while im aware of the difference between dtg and heat press quality, im not sure if self weeding paper produces better quality output (compared with the common light transfer paper). if so, is the quality of print out from self weeding paper comparable with dtg? because the ad from one chinese website stated that there's no cracking, no fading, etc... so for those who use self weeding here, i hope to get your feedback on this. thanks.

and by the way, in the Philippines, which is more costly, dtg printer or a screen printer? what is the range for the cost of one dtg printer?


----------



## weARTshirt (Mar 30, 2008)

im also curious as to how this paper lived up to the expectation that it does not crack, fade, etc. anyway, ill find that out soon. 
i may be in the wrong thread but i also want to see a screen printer supplier in the Philppines and know how much that costs. well anyway, dtg costs ALOT and there's just one supplier in the Philppines so far.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

DTG are so expensive machine but if you have money and want to invest then try it. Selfweeding paper are very nice printout ( vibrant in color using sublimation ink, no fading, no cracking) but still its hard to transfer to 100% cotton. I talk to my brother in the Philippines that they have the New improve selfweeding paper, he said its easy to transfer now but still need sublimation ink for good result. may be next week i'll post some picture of the new selfweeding paper.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

check out here to for the china paper Testing New Transfer Paper here there where some test done with the self weeding paper


----------



## weARTshirt (Mar 30, 2008)

did you like the output using the china self weeding paper? was that the standard heat setting or it still differs from one heat press to another?


----------



## surprisehobby (Jan 8, 2008)

I got the self weeding from Teestudio. its printable page is yellowish. The other side is off white. I've tried several settings (from 175C, 15s, med pressure as instructed to 165, 10s high pressure) But the paper cooks the yellow on the paper and leaves. ALL THE WAY! haha. But i saw the one from gene, its not yellowish...or i dont know i havnt received my sample yet. Do u know the proper printer setting? Teestudio says Epson Photo, Epson Glossy. Whats the best formula? Helping me. thx!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

That paper is the same as the china paper please look at it this way there is no set time or temp I have used this paper and it dont work please look at the post and read what others have to say I have used it with pigment ink and sub and it wont work for me it well crack when washed keep getting fade look please note that I do lot of testing before I would sale for me this is wast of time and money people know that this dont work there just trying to make A buck or two before they cant here is my two cents


----------



## GreenRiver (Jul 5, 2007)

I purchased the paper from Ebay, and have had good results overall. The colors black, red and yellow came out very nice, but for some reason, it wouldn't print green. I used dye-sub inks. I followed the enclosed directions very carefully, and was pleased by the results. I'm going to work more on color variants of green to see if I can get it to work. I washed my test shirt twice so far and the colors stayed fast with no cracking or peeling. When I stretched the garment, the colors cracked, but no more so than standard none-stretchable transfer paper. It recovered well. The technology needs a little tweaking, but has potential. I'll definitely use it for black only lettering and graphics. I pressed it at 335F for 12 seconds using heavy pressure on a Gildan 50/50 white tee.


----------



## surprisehobby (Jan 8, 2008)

Iv been in this forum since early this year and I've learned a lot of theory. I have applied it and experiment on them. I've invested so much on equipment, research and actual sampling of digital transfer and screen printing. The best in terms of professional, commercial output is screen printing. However for short or small runs, pigment and sub are superb if used with proper media and good printer. I made my own bible after months of testing on all types of paper, ink, garment types and surfaces and so far the WORST iv tested on from my experience is the SELF WEEDING PAPER. I manage to transfer all the images into the substrate looking nice at first. But the is after washing it is horror. Like for foil, suede, black or any ink. The luckiest I can get for them to stick on or not to fade is 2 washes. Its not something u will present to your customers if you are building a reputation for your service or expecting a repeat order. Its embarrassing. So i guess I'll leave the self weeding behind (until it evolves to version 100).


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I think the new selfweeding paper has yellowish on printed side the old selfweeding has little more light yellow. The diffence between the two is the old batch is good for sublimation ink and the new can handle pigment ink. To lessen the yellowish i lower my temperature and pressure. I used 155C medium pressure. Try to experiment to got exact setting. try to read this thread.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862-9.html


----------



## jpol (Jul 13, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> I think the new selfweeding paper has yellowish on printed side the old selfweeding has little more light yellow. The diffence between the two is the old batch is good for sublimation ink and the new can handle pigment ink. To lessen the yellowish i lower my temperature and pressure. I used 155C medium pressure. Try to experiment to got exact setting. try to read this thread.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862-9.html


hi ROQ, i'm jay from PHI. available na po ba to sa shop nyo?


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> Hi alberta,
> What website from china did you buy the self weeding paper?Please let us know.thanks


I don't see any paper for sale on the USA site you listed.

Art


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

also you can check our instruction vedio to self weeding,maybe it's ok to show easily.



urbankleding said:


> did you guys see this?
> YouTube - SELF CUTTING(WEEDING) TRANSFER PAPER
> Heat Transfer paper, heat transfer paper,self cuting transfer,HEAT,PERSONALIZED - Other Items Buy and Sell Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines
> 
> ...


----------

